# Free $3 Amazon Mp3 Credit



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Under Offers watch the 7-Eleven dance video. You can redeem the credit at the end.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

This is for Kindle fires with special offers only.


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Boo..I don't see that offer.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

cinisajoy said:


> This is for Kindle fires with special offers only.


Correct. Every Kindle I've owned has had special offers. I forgot they came any other way 



NanD said:


> Boo..I don't see that offer.


It just occurred to me that not every city has a 7-Eleven. It may be an area-specific offer. My apologies.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

ireadbooks said:


> Correct. Every Kindle I've owned has had special offers. I forgot they came any other way
> 
> It just occurred to me that not every city has a 7-Eleven. It may be an area-specific offer. My apologies.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


Tomorrow from 11AM to 7PM, free small slurpee if you have a 7-11.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. Got it.  

Now I have never seen a 7-11 in my city. So google tells me that they left my City in 1989 and the stations were taken over by stop n Go. And they just started to come back in fall of 2012, so only a few months. They are taking over the Tetco line. Maybe they don't have many yet as I have not seen one. 
I don't really pay much attention to what brand I go to to be honest. I just get my gas and that is pretty much it. Just what is nearest. I am not going out of my way for anything.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Atunah said:


> Thanks for posting this. Got it.
> 
> Now I have never seen a 7-11 in my city. So google tells me that they left my City in 1989 and the stations were taken over by stop n Go. And they just started to come back in fall of 2012, so only a few months. They are taking over the Tetco line. Maybe they don't have many yet as I have not seen one.
> I don't really pay much attention to what brand I go to to be honest. I just get my gas and that is pretty much it. Just what is nearest. I am not going out of my way for anything.


There are at least 4 7-11's within about a mile of my house. Between them and Stripes I think there is a convienence(this looks misspelled) store on every 3rd corner.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, convenient stores are everywhere. We also have a lot of non chain type in our area. Lots of apartments here, so I guess you need a bunch of them. The one I go too is closest to my place and its a Valero. They have their HQ in my city. 

But I can't tell you the names of the others I see. I know they are there, I know what they look like, but I can't put a name to the place. I am bad like that.  . 
I think Shell is the only one I recall by name as it was the first job I had when I immigrated to the US way back. Different city though. Worst job ever working at a convenient store. I still have nightmares about it to this day.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Atunah said:


> Yeah, convenient stores are everywhere. We also have a lot of non chain type in our area. Lots of apartments here, so I guess you need a bunch of them. The one I go too is closest to my place and its a Valero. They have their HQ in my city.
> 
> But I can't tell you the names of the others I see. I know they are there, I know what they look like, but I can't put a name to the place. I am bad like that. .
> I think Shell is the only one I recall by name as it was the first job I had when I immigrated to the US way back. Different city though. Worst job ever working at a convenient store. I still have nightmares about it to this day.


You must be in Corpus Christi. I know Valero has a refinery there and a ton of convenience stores. Stripes is owned by Valero and his wife.

and I will agree completely with the worst job ever. I worked at a 7-11 for a bit.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> You must be in Corpus Christi. I know Valero has a refinery there and a ton of convenience stores. Stripes is owned by Valero and his wife.
> 
> and I will agree completely with the worst job ever. I worked at a 7-11 for a bit.


I am in San Antonio. Their corporate HQ is here. But really, they just happen to be closest to my place. But they are everywhere. If I go and get items, I prefer another one down the road, but no clue what its called. They specialize in beer, so they have a nice selection of non american beers like german.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!  I got my $3 credit.


----------



## renrenlwg (Jul 17, 2013)

I have got my $3 credit just now.3Q


----------

